# Voltage



## mikeygleavejr1979 (4 mo ago)

1997 Chevy Tahoe getting ready to put in a 18-in Wolfram Au2 with 2- power Fosgate 12 in T1 as well as one Orion hcca old school 15 in with a audio Bond old school flamed basket 15 in being ran by three p1000 Rockford Fosgates,a JL audio 1000 and a 5000 watt power acoustic . My miDS AND tweets are going to be run off a Rockford Fosgate old school 500,a MB QUART 600watt 4chn and a p1000x5 Fosgate. Trying to figure out what size alternator I need to get any help from anybody would be greatly appreciated right now I just have the JL Audio hooked up to 3 12s and the old school p1000 and the power acoustic my voltage is dropping to about 9 volts and turning my truck off already and turning off my truck already did The Big Three got extra battery need some help appreciate


----------

